# Watch to the end Brilliant.



## Cee Gee (Apr 21, 2020)

Had to pass this on from another pensioner site


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

That is really priceless, thanks for sharing CG!!


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2020)

Love the reaction of the one on the left!  "Don't get any ideas, George!"


----------

